# Possibly pregnant?



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

This is my first post even though I read the posts like bible verses LOL. Anyhow my ND does were exposed to a buck September 1-13th 2021. June is bagging up nicely, she’s also been leaking colostrum a bit. Her ligs are softening and she’s had very small amounts of discharge I’m hoping anytime between 01/24-02/05 for her to kid. However Honey my brown doe has a tiny udder that fills my hand up plus some. Her vulva is puffed up and now some milky discharge but I’m not sure if it’s possible she’s not bred and just in heat and maybe overweight? Her teets do have plugs.
Any help or opinions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Welcome for your first post! I think the one could be preggo just not as far along!  especially if there is a somewhat of a milk sack coming in!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cookie had her kids 2 1/2 weeks after Molly last year and they were exposed at the same time as well! Did you leave the buck in for a while or just a "date"?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Welcome to The Goat Spot!!

Both does definitely look pregnant to me and seem to be right on track for kidding (delivering) within the timeframe you have! 

Is this your first time having pregnant does?


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Welcome for your first post! I think the one could be preggo just not as far along!  especially if there is a somewhat of a milk sack coming in!


I’m thinking she took at the end of the time they were together


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

K.B. said:


> Cookie had her kids 2 1/2 weeks after Molly last year and they were exposed at the same time as well! Did you leave the buck in for a while or just a "date"?


He was with them for 13 days so there’s almost a 2 week period of when each could have been bred for sure.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Welcome to The Goat Spot!!
> 
> Both does definitely look pregnant to me and seem to be right on track for kidding (delivering) within the timeframe you have!
> 
> Is this your first time having pregnant does?


Yes this is my first go around with them myself. We had goats when I was a kid but pet purposes only. These girls will be for milking purposes.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Chey1425 said:


> Yes this is my first go around with them myself. We had goats when I was a kid but pet purposes only. These girls will be for milking purposes.


Experiencing a goat birth for the first time is so amazing! If you haven't already, I would recommend putting together a kidding kit and doing lots of research on goat births (there's also tons of older threads with great info). It's always best to be prepared! 😉🙂

I love hand milking my girls! It's such a relaxing and rewarding experience for me! Okay, the first several times I milked a goat wasn't either of those and I totally understood the saying "don't cry over spilled milk" as I was soooo close to doing so a few times lol! Once I got the hang on it though, I thoroughly enjoyed it!

If your able to, I'd love to see pictures of your two girls and who they are bred to!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Chey1425 said:


> He was with them for 13 days so there’s almost a 2 week period of when each could have been bred for sure.


Yes then for sure they could have got pregnant at different times! Good luck and like dandy said we want pics!


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Experiencing a goat birth for the first time is so amazing! If you haven't already, I would recommend putting together a kidding kit and doing lots of research on goat births (there's also tons of older threads with great info). It's always best to be prepared! 😉🙂
> 
> I love hand milking my girls! It's such a relaxing and rewarding experience for me! Okay, the first several times I milked a goat wasn't either of those and I totally understood the saying "don't cry over spilled milk" as I was soooo close to doing so a few times lol! Once I got the hang on it though, I thoroughly enjoyed it!
> 
> If your able to, I'd love to see pictures of your two girls and who they are bred to!


I’ve been doing a lot of research and have everything in a bin ready. I do want to be hands off if possible but ready to jump in if I’m needed. I don’t think I’ll actually be ready until it’s happening lol.








this is the buck.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Experiencing a goat birth for the first time is so amazing! If you haven't already, I would recommend putting together a kidding kit and doing lots of research on goat births (there's also tons of older threads with great info). It's always best to be prepared! 😉🙂
> 
> I love hand milking my girls! It's such a relaxing and rewarding experience for me! Okay, the first several times I milked a goat wasn't either of those and I totally understood the saying "don't cry over spilled milk" as I was soooo close to doing so a few times lol! Once I got the hang on it though, I thoroughly enjoyed it!
> 
> If your able to, I'd love to see pictures of your two girls and who they are bred to!










This is the girls June and Honey. This picture is from back in August because apparently I only have pictures of their vulvas recently lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh the strange things in a goat mama's pictures . What a handsome boy you have and the girls are adorable!


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

They're adorable! Is Honey an FF? If she's never kidded before there is a chance she might not get an udder until after she's kidded or right before. They do both look Prego to me.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> They're adorable! Is Honey an FF? If she's never kidded before there is a chance she might not get an udder until after she's kidded or right before. They do both look Prego to me.


They are both FF, they’re 13 months old now. I probably should have waited a bit longer for breeding but my uncle needed his buck babysat and well he was a very determined boy to say the least and nothing kept him from the girls.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Chey1425 said:


> They are both FF, they’re 13 months old now. I probably should have waited a bit longer for breeding but my uncle needed his buck babysat and well he was a very determined boy to say the least and nothing kept him from the girls.


Haha yes those little guys can be very determined 🤣 they should be okay at 13 months, I normally breed mine to kid around that age too, I just make sure they don't kid until they're over a year. But yea, since she's so young don't be surprised if she doesn't get her udder until right before or after/during labor.. I had a 13 month FF last year and that's what she did.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

brigieboo said:


> Haha yes those little guys can be very determined 🤣 they should be okay at 13 months, I normally breed mine to kid around that age too, I just make sure they don't kid until they're over a year. But yea, since she's so young don't be surprised if she doesn't get her udder until right before or after/during labor.. I had a 13 month FF last year and that's what she did.


That’s good to know. I felt bad because I hadn’t planned on breeding until they were over a year. I don’t expect twins out of them especially because of their ages when bred but I want to be around to assist if needed. June’s udder was about the size of Honeys around Christmas so I’m thinking she’s just a bit behind and will fill out closer to kidding. I thought she was pregnant but then thought maybe she’s just fat 😂


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

cant wait to see kid photos! i dont kid that early but everyone does things differently.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

Thought I’d update a bit. Junes ligs are still soft but there and her udder is tight. Honeys the same maybe a little bit fuller but not much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

They both look pregnant to me. I've never had a doe develop an udder unless she was pregnant though it can happen in rare circumstances. They both look puffy and close (almost exactly the same as my does due on 1/27 and 2/2). I love the little peekaboo chicken in the one pic. Totally cracked me up. 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep, both are definitely preggo... Happy kidding! I'd put together your kidding kit now.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Strange pics in goat mommas phone... 
This soooo true... haha

I hope your kidding goes well and everyone is healthy! Its gonna be more awesome than you think you can think of before trust me lol


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

As of now, no kids yet. Junes ligs are barely there but she’s had no significant discharge or udder growth. She’s been arched up a lot, her udder is extremely tight and she looks like she’s dropping so I’m thinking really soon for her. Honey has had no changes at all.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

We have some good growth over the past week. No babies yet and ligs still hanging on.


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

Have they had their babies yet? I'd love to see pictures and find out how the births went. My two girls who're expecting in March are also FFs and I'm already a nervous wreck 😅


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

LunaSol said:


> Have they had their babies yet? I'd love to see pictures and find out how the births went. My two girls who're expecting in March are also FFs and I'm already a nervous wreck 😅


Nothing yet 😩 but I think June will go by this weekend. They’re really testing my patients because I really thought it was going to happen sooner lol. I’m fully convinced Honey is just fat though and not pregnant.
Good luck with your girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.

I know how you feel about patience, it is so stressful.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

s
She’s filled up since yesterday and I could see the baby kicking tonight. Hoping it’s moving into place and arriving tomorrow. I wish I could post a video of the clear kicks.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

Just checked her ligs are they are completely gone


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

How awesome! Happy kidding! Post pics when they are here!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any babies yet? @Chey1425


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Any babies yet? @Chey1425


Just woke up to check and nothing yet. Thankfully because I’m tired


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

She’s having contractions, lifting her tail while her legs push out in front of her while laying down.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Chey1425 said:


> She’s having contractions, lifting her tail while her legs push out in front of her while laying down.


Very close!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

2 little doelings 😍😍😍


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Soooooo cute! Congratulations! 

(Don’t forget to add them to the 2022 kidding tally!)


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are darling!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

Thank y’all!! I feel very lucky. I ran down the road to grab a coffee and came back to one cleaned off and walking around. Got back just in time to watch the other be born. Everything has went great, they’ve nursed and she’s expelled the placenta. I’m going to keep both doelings because they’ve stolen my heart.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are just too cute! I'm glad you got to see the second one born. It's so amazing to be there for the birth. Do they have names yet?


----------



## Chey1425 (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> They are just too cute! I'm glad you got to see the second one born. It's so amazing to be there for the birth. Do they have names yet?


No names yet, the kids are trying to figure that out.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

OH MY GOSH!! They are so cute and little! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

